# Unholy abomination sketches



## Nyfet (Apr 16, 2016)

A minigame and practice thread. Everyone posts one animal and each 5 animals I get, I will create a creature that's a mashup of those 5 animals.

Have fun guys!


----------



## penny (Apr 19, 2016)

Cardinal.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 19, 2016)

Catfish


----------



## MarineHaddock (Apr 19, 2016)

Swallow


----------



## Questioner (Apr 19, 2016)

Crab


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 19, 2016)

Rat


----------



## PrismaKitty (Apr 19, 2016)

Serval


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 19, 2016)

Chicken


----------



## Suki262 (Apr 19, 2016)

Rabbit


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 19, 2016)

Fruit bat!
(Flying fox...)


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 19, 2016)

Lemur


----------



## Dandorm (Apr 19, 2016)

Blobfish


----------



## MissKarotStix (Apr 19, 2016)

Sea urchin.


----------



## 3Kurama3 (Apr 19, 2016)

Zebra


----------



## ijoe (Apr 19, 2016)

Donald Trump's hair.


----------



## xxUmbre (Apr 24, 2016)

Lion


----------



## Puppenstein (Apr 25, 2016)

ball phython


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

Llama


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 25, 2016)

I get the feeling that maybe the OP forgot about this


----------



## Pteri (Apr 27, 2016)

Sandhill crane?


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 27, 2016)

Guinea pig


----------



## Parafrosyni (Apr 27, 2016)

Ferret!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 27, 2016)

Siberian Unicorn

www.sciencealert.com: A fossilised skull has revealed when the last 'Siberian unicorn' lived on Earth


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 27, 2016)

ijoe said:


> Donald Trump's hair.


IT'S ALIVE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yukkie (May 2, 2016)

Chausie


----------



## redhusky (May 3, 2016)

Sabre tooth tiger!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 3, 2016)

Mr. Potato Head


----------



## Tiger Socks (May 3, 2016)

Jackal


----------



## DKitty (May 4, 2016)

Thylacine


----------



## FurFunAndMore (May 6, 2016)

Elephant!


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 10, 2016)

wallaby


----------

